# Havanos SA Authenticity check down?



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

I have been unable to check authenticity all week. I keep getting this error message:

"I'm sorry. The site is very busy at this moment. Please try again later. If the problem persist contact the Habanos SA authorities."

I can't be the only one. Does this happen often?


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Worked just now for me. Manual input and then format
Stamp to Verify


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

It happens from time to time, usually just try again in like 5 minutes and it works.


----------



## stogienoob75 (Feb 27, 2014)

I've always had it fail for me when I am using an American proxy,,, works fine for me right now with and without the proxy.


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't know what a "proxy" is...and it's worked for me in the past on the same computer with the same internet connection....just not this week...


----------

